# 185/50 13, 185/55 13, 195/50 13 or 195/55 13...does anyone sell these tires sizes in the US?



## ONLY 8V (Mar 4, 1999)

Does anyone knows if you can get these size tires in the US?:
185/50 13, 185/55 13, 195/50 13 or 195/55 13
Closest I can find is a 175/50 13...though I'd like something a little wider.
Jason


----------



## ONLY 8V (Mar 4, 1999)

ttt


----------



## kptaylor (Apr 7, 2001)

Never seen 'em! What, you drive an original Mini?


----------



## ONLY 8V (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (kptaylor)*

nah...an '83 GTI with 13x6" ET 18 BBS (BMW wheels)...want to run it loooowwww.
Jason


----------



## ONLY 8V (Mar 4, 1999)

TTT.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## danderso (Oct 14, 2008)

Any updates? I need some wider tires than 175/70/13, my wheels on my mk1 are 13x8


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

None quite that small, but wider than 175...
http://www.onlinetires.com/search/v...es/all_sizes/all_tires/all_speeds/page_1.html


----------

